# Titanic



## bellbottom

Hey...
Oh....
Alright...
Sint onzwashish pass uber see to...
herr skerr est towards the nicht
as inasdt jumps thru those caviars
oh those blessed engdlished...

lest der slaka dansched 
in year dam flached 
in smoking trigger uber reich
in der noble gett diverts
upfor grounds in those 
geared des erin herst for a storm...

uh oh oh...
upfro tiffany and me...
say...
The Titanic sixth n' tha panic (os oh irani)
Thats the band played on and on...(in der millione' in cash..)
They heard viersa' tha hest...( but died in entire waste)
but never knew where she had gone...

The Titanic sixth n' tha panic (os oh irani)
She'll go down in history ( about to cruze)
Coz the unsinkable titanic ( entire voyage to commence..)
that could dance in mystery (return for you and me...)

der kompt dance for you and me...
der kompt dance...

in gedel umfilan chridasmicsdt
a guy auf noble odernicsht
as if new reich sign as mere reich osinen
engle deshnen if nichst des line...

lets lest slaka danscht at all events
invite tes es des in restricted..
as in der invited less restricted
but der is in feuhrer upconfricht..

uh oh oh...
upfro tiffany and me...
say...
The Titanic sixth n' tha panic 
Thats the band played on and on...
They heard viersa' tha hest...
but never knew where she had gone...

The Titanic sixth n' tha panic
She'll go down in history
Coz the unsinkable titanic 
that could dance in mystery

der kompt dance for you and me...
der kompt dance...

la la la
but no one knew where she had gone...
thats the band played on and on...


----------



## techniquest

Erm...you sure this is in the right category? Or even the right forum...?


----------



## Polyphemus

Iceberg ahead not to mention Berg Schoenberg etc


----------



## bellbottom

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RMS_Titanic

Everyone knows titanic movie. Perhaps in the old ages times in 1544 a.d. when there were good cultural times between various monarchies. A big ship used to move across countries. It used to move across england harbours to iran harbours dock at night, then towards bombay harbours. Very big gigantic ship when docked on harbour the people onlookers used to look up and the ship looked like marvel. Steam liners propulsion in 1544 could be a possibility or a paddle ship...

image url
Perhaps the titanic ship disappeared in mist.
The unthinkable titanic story reminds of titanic movie....but in this song it says that some wealthy woman had so much greed for money, that after she died all her money went waste.

The reason why i like this song is that i hymn its music and theme. And the music is also of old times violin is cool.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

techniquest said:


> Erm...you sure this is in the right category? Or even the right forum...?


In the right place, I think, metaphorically if not literally...


----------



## SimonNZ

....................................


----------



## bellbottom

You mean the love story as depicted in modern day Titanic movie?


----------



## bellbottom

Though this thread song might loose its meaning if i mention the movie titanic theme song....
Its everyone's favorite sung by famous female vocalist celine dion....





The titanic song of falco is like a poetry turned into a disco version with german folk music.
And the 'my heart will go on' is a irish folk music song. Could be sung by men too and wouldn't loose its meaning. 
Suppose the titanic poetry was written in 1544 a.d. when perhaps germans were sea ship navigators in old time world. Whose ship then titanic as depicted in modern day movie belongs to? i had seen this movie in 1998 in theatre and i still never understood it. And after on tv too i saw it many times i felt bored. The iceberg hit scene and the drowning is good depiction for people of the modern ages who never knew. 
In this movie as the german poetry says about reich society, so in the movie titanic i do not understand as to whom it was said or who were germans in the movie depiction?


pic upload

The titanic ship described in the modern representation seems a coincidence that it drowned in 1920s. It seems like a australian ship.
The owner of the titanic ship as in the 1544 a.d. poetry is a wealthy woman if the story coincides as the movie depiction. This ship titanic then with german sailors sailed to american harbour in 1544.
It must have been a luxurious ship as described in the movie. Thinking airplanes flying in 1650 is not possible, but huge steam liners could be a possibility. If ships weren't there modern then how would the people races would had travelled across and byzantine couldn't had been possible since 800 a.d.

The real titanic must have been like this ship if replaced in the movie the cast depiction would then seem correct.

click image upload

Nice music for piano scales.....that the heart does go on and on....


image hosting free


----------



## Guest

Back in 1544 I'm sure they probably also sailed the Titanic to the Ottoman empire, and Mozart composed a lot of music to be played on the trip. I think there was a scene about it in Amadeus. Luckily Mozart was not aboard when it got lost in the mist.

I think the captain and the crew in the movie are the germans. And the iceberg is the Ottoman empire, depicting their clashes.


----------



## Guest

I really like the chorus:
uh oh oh...
upfro tiffany and me...
say...
The Titanic sixth n' tha panic (os oh irani)
Thats the band played on and on...(in der millione' in cash..)
They heard viersa' tha hest...( but died in entire waste)
but never knew where she had gone...

I definitely detect some Mozart and Ottoman influences.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bellbottom! Glad to see you back! You were sorely missed for quite a while!


----------



## Guest

Hmmm, I'm not sure the Byzantines used steam power - didn't they have nuclear power? Theirs might have had a fusion reactor. But they would have definitely carried back and forth german poetry and Irish folk songs. I think I even detect some Byzantine influences in the Celine Dion song.

But the real reason that they wanted to build ships that big was so they could perform Mozart operas on the ship and have enough room. You couldn't have a Byzantine-influenced ship without some Amadeus opera.


----------



## Guest

In the picture from the movie, you can definitely tell that there were Germans on the ship. The man on the right even has a haircut that looks just like Falco's. Maybe he was inspired by Falco's Titanic symphony video and wanted to look like him. And the other man also looks very German. And then the two women with red hair could either be Irish - and would have known the Celine Dion Irish folk song - or they could be Byzantine.


----------



## bellbottom

In that picture, the woman on the left dress and hairstyle representation seems like 'Elizabeth Stuart, Queen of Bohemia'


pic upload

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_of_Bohemia


photo sharing sites

Queen Elizabeth Stuart, was too of times 15th-16th century years...while others in the picture might be in their formals which i do not know who they might be representing.
Guess she might have been the wealthy owner of the Titanic ship, and movie was made about her beautifull daughter.
Queen was from england who married king frederick V of german. So the ship crew might be of german old world uniforms. And in the movie its shown chilly winter as was the Queen called 'The winter queen'
But celine dion might be irish.

These stories are confusing as you ask why amadeus was not mentioned in this movie. This souls might be of very old world.


----------



## bellbottom

Back to the falco music poetry titanic it seems that it is from the captain of the ship as he sees....

Sint onzwashish pass uber see to...
herr skerr est towards the nicht
as inasdt jumps thru those caviars
oh those blessed engdlished...

As the waves wash away the ship which passes the sky
and the sail reach towards the sky in the night
the ships moves through the waters 
like the englishmen ride their horses...


lest der slaka dansched 
in year dam flached 
in smoking trigger uber reich
in der noble gett diverts
upfor grounds in those 
geared des erin herst for a storm...

as the spirits danced 
through these years ship moves
the night flares struck lit up the reich sky
as the noble on the ship sailes turns across
and upfront in the deck crew sees
readying up for a storm

upfro tiffany and me...
say...
The Titanic sixth n' tha panic 
Thats the band played on and on...
They heard viersa' tha hest...
but never knew where she had gone...

The Titanic sixth n' tha panic
She'll go down in history
Coz the unsinkable titanic 
that could dance in mystery

der kompt dance for you and me...
der kompt dance...

As these times are for titanic panic
but still the band had to move on
As there was no telegraph
so no one came to know 

If this titanic in panic times
if she could drown in history
as its unsinkable titanic
which stills standstill in mystery...

Published in der kampf newspapers....

in gedel umfilan chridasmicsdt
a guy auf noble odernicsht
as if new reich sign as mere reich osinen
engle deshnen if nichst des line...

in these stormy nights went by
in came a irish of noble birth
saying the titanic reached the shores of the ocean
a new christ country, down with the anchor

lets lest slaka danscht at all events
invite tes es des in restricted..
as in der invited less restricted
but der is in feuhrer upconfricht..

on the harbour let the gypsies dance
who were invited in restricted
as if invited as less restricted
if the feuhrer doesn't mind...

So it seems that breakdance was invented in ireland?


----------



## Guest

I'm pretty sure that Amadeus invented breakdancing, and the Byzantines brought it to the Irish on a ship such as the Titanic. Queen Elizabeth Stuart was a big fan of breakdancing, and loved to watch it, and would travel to Ireland to see it. And her favorite singer was Celine Dion, who at that time was on tour in the Byzantine empire.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm following your thread with interest, if not awe, bellbottom.

At last all is made clear:



> in these stormy nights went by
> in came a irish of noble birth
> saying the titanic reached the shores of the ocean
> a new christ country, down with the anchor
> 
> lets lest slaka danscht at all events
> invite tes es des in restricted..
> as in der invited less restricted
> but der is in feuhrer upconfricht..
> 
> on the harbour let the gypsies dance
> who were invited in restricted
> as if invited as less restricted
> if the feuhrer doesn't mind...
> 
> So it seems that breakdance was invented in ireland?


----------



## bellbottom

I see in my mind visions that there is a place in dark night where the ship if steered would lead to some dark world and you'll get touched by the soul of 'Winter Queen of Bohemia'

screen shot

So if this ship were lived in some other time world?

I like this male voice version it seems like a professional- razmataz version...





I would had loved to sing this song, but i feel bored awkward to sing....
Every night in my dreams
I see you, i feel you
That is how i know you( go on...)
Far across the distance 
And the spaces between us
You have cometh to show you (go on...)
Near, far, wherever you are
I believed that my heart thus go on and on...

Once more you open the door
And you are here in my heart
Thus my heart would go on and on....

Love can touch us one time
And last for a lifetime
And never let go
Till we are thus one...

Love was when i had loved you
One true time i had hold you
In my life we'll always be together (go on and on...)

Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that this heart does go on and on...

Once more you open the door
And you are here in thus my heart
Thus my heart would skip (go on and on....)

You are here, there is nothing i would ever fear,
And thus i know that my heart aches will go on and on...

We'll stay forever this way
You are safest in my heart
And my heart thus would go on and on...

Funny the old world must had been???!!! Like many people some artisans, painters, craftsmen, ironsmith, musicians,.....
They all worked under the monarchy queen, king....


----------



## Guest

Most offensive thing I've heard all day. Bravo.


----------



## nightscape

Peter Boyer's symphonic poem 'Titanic' is quite good. FYI.


----------



## Guest

I am a huge fan of all things razmataz. Razmataz is a byzantine term, if I am not mistaken. Do you think Amadeus ever wrote anything in the razmataz style? Maybe something written for the Winter Queen of Bohemia?


----------



## bellbottom

Mozart Symphony No.25 seems like a razmataz version to me. 
Mozart came afterwards so must had been not of time of queen elizabeth stuart, queen of winter. 
I found a article saying that mozart works were like by emperor joseph II of his times. Later Leopold was successor as the King of bohemia who never liked Mozart works. 
http://www.sdopera.com/Content/Operapaedia/Operas/TheMagicFlute/Composer.htm

Mozart wrote Queen of the Night on the basis of some spirituality heed, stating consideration for a empress named maria theresa of hapsburgh bohemia. So indirectly one can say that mozart was part culture to byzantine bohemia.

In that time i read that mozart worked on a italian opera named 'La Clemenza De Tito'. Its a complex singing opera of italian kings story.





Listening to its music it seems that mozart music originates as italian???





Funny this video i'll watch it later, but the makeup and dresses are very similar as amadeus movie....


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> Everyone knows titanic movie. Perhaps in the old ages times in 1544 a.d. when there were good cultural times between various monarchies. A big ship used to move across countries. It used to move across england harbours to iran harbours dock at night, then towards bombay harbours. Very big gigantic ship when docked on harbour the people onlookers used to look up and the ship looked like marvel. Steam liners propulsion in 1544 could be a possibility or a paddle ship...


I have some questions...

1) Why 1544? I can understand the Titanic sailing around in the 16th century but you know the specific year. I assume that you have found new information.

2) Why is the Titanic docking in Iran? Isn't that a bit out of the way for an England-India voyage? Is it sailing around the Cape of Good Hope or would it go via the Suez Canal? I remember you saying in another thread that 12th century Teutonic Knights used to sail to Bombay via the Suez, so I'm assuming that would be no problem for the Titanic in the 16th century.

3) The Titanic was about 14 times longer than the Santa Maria. Would this be a problem for docking authorities in 
Bombay?


----------



## bellbottom

I had just guessed that year 1544, perhaps it was the year when ship building and sailing were considered as a leisure adventure and pinnacle in society transformation. If i am correct that titanic ship was built by for Queen Elizabeth Stuart of Bohemia, then as she aged her daughter might had grew up as depicted in movie. So the titanic old ship might had been built put to sail in years 1645.

Might be in the old world as there were no boundaries no media exchanges, the land countries were known for their harbours. So certainly if titanic had to sail towards bombay then it might had made a hault at iran docks. The titanic ships speed might had been 30 kmph, so going from towards cape of good hope would be a longer distance. Also for reserves as at that time ports were just decks. 
I read about vasco da gama he too said that he never travelled through suez canal. Funny. He sailed the longest distance ever imaginable in his time.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasco_da_Gama









My imaginations says that suez canal was once free flowing river, then ships sailed from port of gibraltar, then through suez canal, then to aden and to bombay. Now somehow landslides came and pushed water aside thereby closing the suez canal. There were supposed to be a cement channel with a big gate for ships to pass by. Or if two ports were there on either side of suez canal, the travellers could pass.

As falco might had read mentions in his song irani, so there might be iran ports significance. But the main voyage of the titanic ship might had been from london ports to new york port or canada port as seen in the movie icy waters. Perhaps there was another ship titanic II which was seen in iran.

Titanic as you say was 430 meters in length, that is too much for a harbour if history changed the docks places also had changed. Might be bombay dock of old times were of 600 meters in length. But if lets say santa maria of christopher colombus had first sailed in 600 a.d. small 30 meter length ships. Mozart and others were in 800 a.d. And queen of bohemia elizabeth stuart was in 450 a.d. but somehow reborn in 1100 a.d. and also came to prominence in 1600. As the dresses, culture doesn't seem very modern. Dresses looks are modern but their way of talking, behaviour is like of old times.

History seems a mismanaged time facts. And people were rebuilding on to the same things again without knowledge of their past works and time also assisted them somehow magically.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

bellbottom said:


> History seems a mismanaged time facts. And people were rebuilding on to the same things again without knowledge of their past works and time also assisted them somehow magically.


Amen to that, bb. Thanks for the info about the rebirths of Elizabeth I, I hadn't realised. More power to your imagination!


----------



## Guest

Who knew that Falco could be so wise. The man is a virtual prophet. But I think Flock of Seagulls also knew something about the Titanic visiting Iran as well. Remember the words to their song?

"Iran. Iran so far away.
Iran. Iran both night and day.
I gotta get away."

They were right - Iran was so far away. But when they talk about Iran both night and day, that could mean that the docks were so long it would take you all night and all day to walk along them. So surely they would have been large enough for the Titanic, or Titanic II.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

TurnaboutVox said:


> Amen to that, bb. Thanks for the info about the rebirths of Elizabeth I, I hadn't realised. More power to your imagination!


He's talking about Elizabeth Stuart, not Elizabeth Tudor. This is Elizabeth 1.5 (between I (Tudor) and II (Windsor)). Although I suppose since Elizabeth Stuart was actually born before Elizabeth Tudor and came back to life (twice) later on, perhaps she should be regarded as Elizabeth I.

As to how James I from Scotland and the rest of the Stuart line fit in is absolutely beyond me. Perhaps they were shipped in in the Titanic just for the occasion, also as rebirths.


----------



## bellbottom

screenshot software

Is this ruins real or some set?


adult image hosting

Listening to the overture of Mozart La Clememza di Tito....seem that all the Mozart music came from italians only. Most of Mozart symphonies have the same musical notes and it feels nice to listen to it. 
Funny that listening to italians words of Clemenza di tito drama, it seems speaking in weird english language. What if Count orsini rosenberg carried the manuscript of old world dramas of italians in 800 a.d. and kappelmeister bonno used to manage small operas from it for court of emperor joseph II of byzantine. Then antonio salieri also a court composer brought his own style of operas and music. 
Then the old italian dramas manuscripts were passed from count orsini rosenberg to herr mozart who quickly studied them and performed perfectly in variations.
So much so that amadeus movie portrays love for the art of italians music over the years...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> He's talking about Elizabeth Stuart, not Elizabeth Tudor. This is Elizabeth 1.5 (between I (Tudor) and II (Windsor)). Although I suppose since Elizabeth Stuart was actually born before Elizabeth Tudor and came back to life (twice) later on, perhaps she should be regarded as Elizabeth I.
> 
> As to how James I from Scotland and the rest of the Stuart line fit in is absolutely beyond me. Perhaps they were shipped in in the Titanic just for the occasion, also as rebirths.


Ah, of course,you're right. I am afraid I didn't read bellbottom's text closely enough - my head is spinning. As you may have seen I'm presently in Byzantine Bohemia which is adding to my disorientation. Which is where Raž Mutáž originated, I think.


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> As falco might had read mentions in his song irani, so there might be iran ports significance. But the main voyage of the titanic ship might had been from london ports to new york port or canada port as seen in the movie icy waters. Perhaps there was another ship titanic II which was seen in iran.


Perhaps Falco was the band that played _Abide With Me_, which would explain why they seem so knowledgeable on the subject.

When you auditioned for Falco with your youtube videos, did they mention anything about the Titanic II ? Maybe there was a secret clue in the response that needs deciphering.


----------



## bellbottom

screen shot windows 7

Suez canal


image post

Gates at suez canal


free upload pictures

I saw in my dreams that i saw a yellow colored amass covering of hardened sand at the suez canal intersection. Even manual cutters nor dynamite could ever clear this sand amassed. There is egypt just beside this suez canal. And the water is also away from the yellow sand amassed.

If this hardened yellow sand is somehow removed, then the suez canal water would flow normally...then many exotic species of fish would swim over from portuguese sea to the arabic ocean. And while travelling from lisbon to bombay in a ship voyage one can relish the arabic countries on the way.


----------



## Guest

I worry, though, that allowing water to flow from the portuguese sea to the arabic ocean would also mean portuguese man-of-wars attcking arabic dolphins. That great battle could cause a mighty ship like the Titanic II to sink. Best to keep the yellow colored amass in place. If they could just install a nuclear reactor on the Titanic II, then it would go so much faster, and they could go around the tip of Africa, or even across the Atlantic, through the Straits of Magellan, or the Panama canal (unless it also had a yellow colored amass), and then across the american ocean to Bombay, and then to Iran.

I would be curious to hear what Falco thinks of that plan.


----------



## bellbottom

Reading your lines i was thinking like you were telling me about antartica some icy islands termed as south pole. The route that you describe is of navigator christopher columbus who went in search for a sea-route to india but stumbled to find america lands. The panama canal is also a cool place as i see in the pictures. If the world were like south pole existed towards argentina-chile and north pole to the bering sea...then the world map were like stretched out world tilted. Then to cross over to the indian ocean from pacific then (south-east asia) to bombay again would be the longest distance travelled. 
The yellow amassed sand in suez canal seems like the story of moses.
If the saint moses of biblical would had emerged from the dead. Then as written he had lead people by making the sea waves to move across. What if in modern day the yellow amassed land would lead people by making waves to come over it and the grounds cracked by making a hole passage into the earth. Then the followers would get inside the earth with the flow of water they would reach somewhere. From the satellite view it would look as if a black hole of the aging earth planet?


----------



## bellbottom

Here is a razmataz version song i found....its kann es liebe sein song sung performed by a falco tribute group musicians named sappolot. Upon hearing the song music i feel elated with joyous spirits unmeasurable happiness. I mean its performed perfectly, as its shows the transition of music from times 1980s to 2006,....modern day, modern musicians, modern style....


----------



## Guest

Who doesn't like a good razmataz from time to time? I am sensing definite Byzantine influences in that song.

This is another song that also seems very razmataz, and also reminds me a lot of Byzantium and Amadeus - especially his Symphony No. 40.


----------



## bellbottom

MTV GERMANY


image upload

Comparing the falco times, johann holzel has a singing voice like magic.
The sappalot lead vocal singer due to practicing time to time his voice has become sore throat, but still he tries to up pitch his voice melodious.
I think and hear my voice in my mind very melodious. But while recording voice singing my voice seems low pitch. The high note seems like delimited by magic means.




I also tried singing falco titanic version at home short song but didn't got perfect right! Falco sings perfect english the feel that the audience would love....


----------



## Guest

Falco really is a treasure - we are so lucky to have him! He is like Amadeus reborn!


----------



## bellbottom

Rani in byzantine term is known as 'queen'. Titanic Queen.


----------



## Guest

Rani seems very closely related to Trani. Are they related? Both are queens.


----------



## bellbottom

Yes trani an old byzantine roman city still preserved over the centuries from 12th century....Its a harbour maybe had significance at that time in old history so mentioned in poems....
I did a yahoo search and saw many a beautifull pictures. It seems its a city of antonio salieri. I first thought that antonio salieri was from portugal kingdom, but infact he is from italy. As were the talented musicians who played for herr mozart. I read about antonio salieri and he too gave music to many operas.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trani

The Titanic sith n' tha panic (os oh irani)

The titanic sith meaning the captain of the titanic ship...but i think the reference is either rani(queen) or maybe iran...as they must have been more famous at that time....


----------



## bellbottom

I wanted to write a speculation of this titanic movie depiction. Many of you might say that i have gone mad insane writing about being seeing herr mozart life and now the titanic. Lets say if i were a seaman and i knew the way towards the unknown world of spirits of the titanic ship world. Then i imagine it a dark night, cold winter night. Don't know where the ship is going...and many weird spirits voices are heard. Till i reach the titanic ship. Then i see the titanic ship and it seems only about 200 meter. Then i wake up the next morning and even the queen of bohemia spirit returns to the ship. She is standing there on the ship deck which is made of wooden planks. And there is beautiful sunshine, windy atmosphere,....with her is a tall healthy looking gentleman. The queen of bohemia's face is quite healthy but seems somewhat pale just similar to her portrait but the woman actress who acted her role is also close in resemblance. The wooden deck wide area of the crest(bow) of the ship is also seems very short as i see in my dreams.


picture hosting

So as the ship might have been wider in width, but perhaps taller in height. So i see that it has many steps to move down to the lowest floors of the ship. 
The captain tower is a tall constructed room somewhat perfectly depicted in titanic movie. From the front window behind the steer one can only see the crest of the titanic ship. The spirits of the seamen boys all resume on the ship and the captain's spirits too appears.


image hosting 15mb

The rooms beneath seems smaller in size, even the ball room. But the speculation is that i never see neither the queen's daughter for whom this movie is said to have been made nor her lover.
Also the captains routine i see in the dream is very hectic. As many times the ship is in turmoil and the crew is always in panic. There and then the captain says something typical which i can't remember. But then things come under control as those times were perhaps not that experienced in voyages. The dress of the seamen is white strapped half-pants with white t-shirt and a sailors small hat. The ship turning seems very slow.
The crew sailors are like robots, they never talk.
As i step towards the bottom of the ship i see many a rooms. And at the last room its leading to a door which i open to see a weird looking creature in my dreams. It seems like gollum from LOTR. Says he too works for the ship.
Then the night fades, and as depicted in the movie, many europeans are on the deck of the ship. Its like a moving city in waters.
The band which plays the music on titanic is shown to be of amuse when the ship capsizes. But as in the dream, the music band is introduced with respect and has a name. Then the panic shown on the ship is like a european (black and white) old time movie. But what hit the titanic cause for the shipwreck is still unknown.
As i see that there are complex engines of some kind below which had failed. Then the drowning of the titanic ship and wrecking into half is also wrongly known. The rescue small boats rescuing people is correctly described. But the titanic ship might have tilted to the side. The captain seeing off till the end of the ship drowning is also perhaps not correctly described. But when the rescued passengers were on land survivors, the band had surely died they said in the dream.
Suppose this ship were a time machine travel, then the harbour where it docks is it seems that it leads to a new old world new york, with weird people of old times but they talk, behave so well. 
The crew seamen who assist the captain of the titanic speak in weird language unknown.


----------



## Guest

Were I you, I would go steal her away from the tall gentleman, take her to the very front of the ship, spread out your arms, and yell, "I'm the king of the Bohemian and Byzantine worlds!"

And if you see any icebergs, run and warn the captain.


----------



## bellbottom

I saw a wonderfull dream in which i saw like as if i was teleported into fairy tales world...
Some drawings i made as the exact scenes that i had seen moving pictures in my dream....


free screen capture

This first picture in which i saw a imperial garden, very beautifull in color and the surroundings were chilling winter. A lot of fog is there and the Queen elizabeth 2 with other dignitaries of the royal palace visits a fountain. There is a cool castle gallery from which one can overlook the serene garden place.


image hosting free no registration
Then the scene changes to other rooms of the palace. Much of the rooms as i see are artistic creations white in color as if made up of glittery white marble. There are curtains, wooden fireplace artistic, lamps and black colored big sofas. There are steps in the walls and knobs on the doors. Some doors leads to passages galleries as if seeing fairy tale movie.
The Queen Elizabeth 2 i first couldn't recognize her, as seeing her in disbelief. But then i looked closely and saw her big nose, white skin color, cool looks, smile. Dresses are matching mainly i saw a maroon colored dress and a sky bluish color with hat. She sits on a chair and sips a big cup of black tea.
Some narrator in the dream tells me that the British royal family are a occult regeneration sacred somehow came to life. Their family members are in number fifty three. There in some room i saw two white maids (or they might be princesses)like ghostly. They can be recognized as i saw that they have reddish pigments(small lines) on their white skins on chest. Some members are regenerated by some occult phenonmenon that their faces eyes in particular are covered with some black cloth which when they come alive is removed.


photo sharing websites
Then there is also a huge oger like lancelot of royal british who dresses in red warrior dress and in front of him the royal guards army looks like tiny tots.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lancelot

It reminds me of Alice in wonderland movie the queen's army!!! 
The castle from above looks wonderful. I thought that this was byzantine world. Like if this palace were in bombay in modern times. Just in front of the prince charles grounds. But here there is no chilling winter nor fog. So if this palace were buckingham palace? I saw the bunkingham palace pictures but its very glittery and aristocratic. The palace in the dream i saw was like gothic art and architecture. 
But in this dream i feel that Queen Elizabeth 2 is too infact the Winter Queen...


----------



## bellbottom

image url


image hosting over 10mb


----------



## bellbottom

I was thinking how could had been the life in old times in bombay. So i time travelled in my mind. And i think that the byzantine of the old stands on the valour of the lancelots and knights who had fought in the past.
There is a big road just across the oval ground where there is rajabhai tower clock(whats the real name?), the bombay high court perhaps there used to be a palace instead of it. And there were many houses of many famous persons at that time.


windows print screen

I don't know how to see herr mozart living in bombay. Its like i am throwing a pebble in a well to see if there is water or not? 
As depicted in amadeus movie, it doesn't seems alike. As very few people foreigners on the street. (perhaps majority of whites lived in the village nearby which herr mozart used to visit)
So perhaps back in 800 a.d. there used to be a lancelot march on the oval ground street. The knight used to be on a horse and many soldiers in the morning light used to march on the street. 





As i see the clothing seems very bemusing weird as satin clothes tucked in, black pants and black weird shoes. Hairs all unsorted, as there was no shampoo in those days.

free photo hosting

Funny but there were water taps and pipes i guess. But no drinking water. Herr mozart used to bring water in a porcelain jug from colaba.
Then in the serene morning, the herr mozart used to go to some house on the street. Inside it was made up of wood interiors. There used to live also a famous man in the house. Who perhaps played piano. But he was somewhat fat, white skin.

upload img
And spoke loud in weird language. He then dressed in never before seen majestic suit clothes and went to attend some king's court. He doesn't looks like antonio salieri but some lord. Funny in those times the piano seemed small like a harpsichord. If you are sitting beside him then then the music he plays comes heard as chimes. And from outside its like some horns sounding like the mozart k450 played louder and from some steel chamber pipes the music is played like magic in the air!!!
But if he were antonio salieri, then where herr mozart used to live? Were he used to live near metro cinema? So so many music instruments shops are there for his memories!!!
While at that time there was no vehicles, no fuel.
So i see that indians from punjab used to travel to bombay on a bullock-cart. How many days would had taken to reach that such were the times?
This place then saw many a shades of rains, summers and nights. And many changes would had been occurred.
Many beautiful maiden white women walked on the streets. 
Its like a gothic medieval world.


----------



## bellbottom

Places once english families lived....

upload jpg
Herr mozart house (in its place a theatre named metro cinema was built)

upload image free
English village (crawford market)

imagur






Then in 1400 a.d. perhaps first tracks were laid and first steam engine came. It was somewhere behind crawford market. But then in later years the tracks were turned to the old victorian palace which is now known as V.T.

upload a picture

Also that this thing came to my mind that herr mozart apart from his music works, must had been famous for writing "drama scripts"?


----------



## bellbottom

I saw in glimpses visions some stories as i wrote, that herr mozart parents specifically mozart's mother anna maria mozart who were very white in skin color, and they wanted to attend emperor's court palace...that is in modern day is known as Taj palace hotel.
In the olden times this place with all the greenery trees and climate must had been very beautiful under the byzantine colonization. So anna maria mozart used to look very beautify this place when she used to walk.
I think much of Mozart families lived here in this place(framji cawasji marg, metro cinema, near xavier college)....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozart_family
So i too from time to time visit this place as i feel its homely to me.


----------



## Guest

Would they travel back and forth from there to Byzantine Vienna to perform for the Byzantine Emperor? And did they travel on the Titanic? I feel Falco must have written a song about that.


----------



## bellbottom

Yes, i checked out vienna austria palaces they were built in between 1400 a.d. and 1600 a.d. The movie depiction of amadeus seems very similar to vienna scenery. Like as you ask as byzantine emperor joseph 2 used to reside in hofburg palace. And perhaps mozart and his families resided in salzburg/mirabell palaces.
If herr mozart were to travel in 800 a.d. from bombay to hofburg palace vienna, even when the titanic was not even there!!! I don't know how could they have managed it if it were possible.
But i say that i in my mind visions had seen herr mozart's mother anna maria mozart walking on the road in ages very old when there not even buildings around bombay metro cinema place.

adult photo hosting
The xavier college for instance, seems like a olden days cathedral. Its said to be built by some german missionary in 1600 a.d. But in my visions when mozart families lived in this place, xavier cathedral was not even built. In 600 a.d. anna maria mozart lived.

uploading pictures
Perhaps afterwards the vienna city and other tributes were built.

I haven't seen inside the taj palace hotel bombay. Perhaps through times many changes had been made. What if byzantine emperor joseph 2 used to have his court there in 800 a.d. The rooms, the depiction, the doors if its same as in the amadeus movie?

Or there might be another palace nearby....


----------



## bellbottom

I see that weber family too lived in framji cawasji marg, near metro theatre....in a dilapidated wooden houses in candles....


They then with herr mozart went to taj palace to see the emperor joseph 2.


windows print screen

Many italians know this place, i may be wrong but what if i am correct. You could clarify yourself by visiting this place or maybe asking the locals too. There might be many whites who too have memories of their past lives. I can't say that the modern day world is a pity. As we call it modern ourselves. But all these people crowd and there is no monarchy in modern day.
As for travelling its still a big question, perhaps by some portals i guess...in 600 a.d.


----------



## bellbottom

If you visit this place it is mainly occupied by many parsis who migrated from europe and settled in iran, bombay. The funny thing is that there is a framji cawasji hall just opposite the metro theatre, which seems like a miniature hofburg palace of austria.
In 600 a.d. it must have been a jungle out here in bombay many trees...but how can it be possible that there are tarmac roads and water pipes!!! 
As i see there was a big black tonga which used to pass by at 11 am and it used to stop where anna maria mozart used to walk. And there was also very cold in this place, sometimes sunlight.
The xavier cathedral and the black tonga looks like from harry potter world. As when it used to pass a magical mist used to be felt....
So anna maria mozart was a good looking woman at that time so how did the tonga horseman knew of her and greeted her? 

image hosting over 10mb
I mean she were of noble family but in those times people never talked with one another. But still everything was happening accordingly....
Herr mozart house..

20mb image hosting

Then in bombay white antelopes were also there?!!!

image sharing sites


photo hosting
This must be azad maidan?

free screenshot software
So bombay was beautiful in old times....


----------



## Couac Addict

So Bombay laid down rail tracks in 1400. You have to applaud India for their foresight. That's easily the most forward thinking example of city planning ever.


----------



## bellbottom

No no no, the byzantine historic bombay city must had been built by whites construction workers only who might know the architecture....why would indians built such things....
This build up depends on memories i can think, like if their forefathers had seen a white gothic housing colony in 1200 a.d. which got deteriorated vanished in time, then perhaps someone could built the somewhat same copy of things in 1600 a.d.!!!

Like i gave it a thought, and feel that the civilization culture depends on the cyclic phases, like once byzantine were in power and then came islamics, lastly indians.
I again ride into the time machine and look into the past. I see that there is a american construction company building the miniature hofburg palace framji cawasji hall and the metro cinema with indian construction workers in 1930s. Till then no indians were allowed to move in churchgate bombay areas. So much of the streets seemed empty.

What if this cyclic phases of time are like a computer program, events in time. Like if the byzantine souls which were the main population were immortals? And when they left they wanted to leave their identities in a spell so when time came they could somehow be evoked again?

I went to the time machine and went to the xavier cathedral bombay. It was a gothic night of 1600 a.d. And there was a secret passage which lead to a gothic scriptures writings books. The scene was like a golden bronze tinge color. And i looked outside there were only small tongas. There was some perhaps a white padre with who was assisting me. This might sound amusing but i saw that a spell had to be read from a book at some precise timing at a dark night sky and looked up towards the stars. So after reading like as in vampire movie just as from the grave the soul of the big horse carriage man spoke. Then when the sun came the black carriage arrived and its rider arrived as new from nowhere like magic....

Then after even anna maria mozart was seen.

But if these occult phenonmenon were to occur in modern day then it would be utter chaos!!! As why would modern day suppose white men and women act like amadeus movie identities again, it would then seem mere acting. And if the real identities were occult evoked then would they again see their lives relive in this modern day resume their works? Or if they didn't liked this cyclic phase of time or modern day people see them as horror then they would return to their grave!!!

Like i saw in event phase of time even chinese women. And some years latter the big black tonga white horseman didn't came one day. And his tonga was then taken over by islamics who used to ride it in the morning. There were two big tongas in that time.

There were even a group of zombies like men and women perhaps indians who used to appear in time interval from nowhere and used to make noises like hissing. They used to make a charge and were very black skin in color. As if trapped in time bespoketh horror like witches.


----------



## bellbottom

I sang titanic today...


----------



## Couac Addict

Awesome...........


----------



## hpowders

My second most favorite thread. Everything else is tied for first! :tiphat::tiphat:


----------

